#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  A short holiday to Indo: What to do?

## nana praiser

Just booked some flights, decided I may as well activate the second entry of my visa in a country that I have always wanted to visit. I will be in Jakarta for a few days. Any locals want to give some suggestions of what to do? Keen not to just do as the Lonely Planet suggests.

----------


## Nawtier

First thing to donin indo....dont go to jakarta....or if you have to, leave asap...

----------


## kingwilly

Not a lot to do in Jakarta.  Depends what you like.... couple of things to see. Eg: old buildings,  bridges, mosque or two. Few bars round blokm or Kemang.  Plenty of nightclubs for the well heeled. If you have a few days go to jogja of bromo or Bali or lombok or.....

----------


## nana praiser

Ah, had no idea Jakarta was the pits. Will extend my dates and check Bali out.

----------


## nidhogg

> If you have a few days go to jogja of bromo or Bali or lombok or.....


......or pretty much anywhere rather than Jakarta!

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
>  If you have a few days go to jogja of bromo or Bali or lombok or.....
> 
> 
> ......or pretty much anywhere rather than Jakarta!


More or less.... :Wink: 


I was actually trying to convey what a wealth of opportunities for travel Indonesia offers...

----------


## baldrick

and pack your gas mask

----------


## kingwilly

The air's fine in Jakarta,  we just mess it all up for our neighbours

----------


## chassamui

KW didn't you do a thread on this very subject, 100 things to do in Jakarta?

----------


## Neverna

Is there any horse riding available in Jakarta or its environs?

----------


## Cujo

Is this that poster who pops up every few months under a different guise with a million and one questions about everything under the sun?
One minute he's looking for information on dive schools, the next he's looking for a job as surveyor, the next he wants to know how much is a teachers salary on koh Phi Phi compared to Saigon and on and on.
Is it that guy?

----------


## thaimeme

> Is this that poster who pops up every few months under a different guise with a million and one questions about everything under the sun?
> One minute he's looking for information on dive schools, the next he's looking for a job as surveyor, the next he wants to know how much is a teachers salary on koh Phi Phi compared to Saigon and on and on.
> Is it that guy?


Hasn't there been a few that fit this description over the last year plus?
Much too familiar.

Most definitely socks.

----------


## Norton

> blokm


Steeped in culture. A must see.

----------


## Nawtier

Central Java, panganaran, batu karas, go west and check out krackatinee, bali, lombok, gili air...saw 21 turtles there last week...lombok, nusa penida, komodo group..saw croc there last year, labuan bajo...all great spots to checkout

----------


## david44

Bali Sulawesi
Banda Isles 
Bukkitinggi and Lake Miningabau Central Sumatera
Bukit Lawang Ape sancturry
No trip complete without witnessing amazing typing Simian of Djakarta ,can be tracked down with appazaapp find the user posting 100 an hour its actually a really soft fella who has room full of media studes trolls locked ina Bandung Basement

PS Porsea, Tuuktuk and Lake Toba the hole that stuffed the dinosaurs on the 1000 Rp note posh digs with nice non Muslim Batak pleasure seeers around $20 a night all you can enjoy, bus from medan a hair rising 2hrs then last ferry at dusk

----------


## david44

> Is this that poster who pops up every few months under a different guise with a million and one questions about everything under the sun?
> One minute he's looking for information on dive schools, the next he's looking for a job as surveyor, the next he wants to know how much is a teachers salary on koh Phi Phi compared to Saigon and on and on.
> Is it that guy?


Dug? Queujew, Aberleer? :tieme:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> blokm
> 
> 
> Steeped in culture. A must see.


A shadow of its former self,  smart phones and grindr have killed it.

----------


## buriramboy

No reason to go to Jakarta now the Tanamur is no more, was a great place in the 90's.

----------


## halen

I would say Jakarta is one of most promising ones destination among for nature lovers. I was there for my studies and love to spend time at Beach at Ancol Dream Park that offers sprawling views of sunshine and nature beauty. So if you wanna roam there like locals and wanna spend good travel time must take a visit there for once.

Hope it will be helpful for you.

----------


## kingwilly

> I would say Jakarta is one of most promising ones destination among for nature lovers..


 :Bsflag:  

The beach at Ancol is slightly more polluted than Pattya

 :Trolling:

----------


## Iceman123

> No reason to go to Jakarta now the Tanamur is no more, was a great place in the 90's.


Do you remember tambora disco at the top of the bar street in Blok M - that is long gone too.

Tanamur was the dogs bollocks in the 90's

----------


## kingwilly

Those days are long gone. Blok M is a former shadow, in part the rise of smart phones and being able to contact mates or girls anywhere rather than needing a meeting spot. Also there's hundreds more bar/nightclub options in the city when before BlokM was almost the only option.

----------


## david44

> I would say Jakarta is one of most promising ones destination among for nature lovers. I was there for my studies and love to spend time at Beach at Ancol Dream Park that offers sprawling views of sunshine and nature beauty. So if you wanna roam there like locals and wanna spend good travel time must take a visit there for once.
> 
> Hope it will be helpful for you.


D'you have a camper :Smile: 
van halen?

----------


## james777

Try your luck in getting permission to visit West Papua !!

----------

